# Our first adventure in a JH test!



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Great job! And while it didn't go quite as planned, it does make a ---really--- great story!

When is your next event?


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Congratulations! Where's the description of the water marks?!?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-congratulations, Barb! You and Tito are an awesome team  and RedDogs is right-it is a really great story!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

GO TITO!!!! GO TITO!!!! GO TITO!!!!

:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude

I kept checking my phone today for a call/message from her. I can't wait until tomorrow! 

Um Barb?.... How many of the Junior dogs were "owner" handled? How many of them passed? BE PROUD OF YOUR BOY!!! Not all victories are gorgeous, but he has OBVIOUSLY been trained to handle situations. And my dear.... so are you. 

PS She saw a full brother from the previous litter to "my soon to be" puppy run. Yeah!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Way to go. That's AWESOME, Barb!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I've been waiting for this update! Great story and great result! Yay Barb and Tito!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOOO HOOOOOOO! I was holding my breath as I was reading your post. Doing happy dances here in San Diego for you! Woot woot, can this dog do it all or what! I think the pouring rain just makes it perfect!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Team Tito is on a roll! Woo-hoo! Good jobs you guys!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Very cool! Well hey, better rain than unbelievable heat. I'm praying for rain next week at our HT. 
Sounds like you "handled" it perfectly!
So um, did your field instructor not realize you were running a HT? I can't imagine doing so many lessons and the dog never seeing a blind. Well, now ya know!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks guys!
Anney....yes, I told him on Wednesday that we would be running hunt tests over the weekend (not much warning, I know) so we worked on water retrieves where he had to go across the water, exit, retrieve from the opposite bank, and come back, plus some water retrieves on islands. It seems to be popular in our area to do out-of-the-water water retrieves! Also worked on heavy cover as I was warned the cover would be quite heavy here (which is wasn't yesterday). So no, we didn't work blinds. Ooooops. In fact, normally he uses a remote launcher, so Tito isn't even used to seeing anyone or anything out in the field. BIG hole in our training.
Water marks....the judges were very considerate of the fact that there was a strong cross wind on the pond, and they set the marks up so that they wouldn't drift too badly into the cattails and weeds. Nothing really worth mentioning about them, I thought they were fairly straight forward, except the second mark was pretty close to the bank and a LOT of dogs ran the bank on the way back, especially the flat coated retreivers who seem to have a liking for doing that. The second one was set a bit oddly, they had a blind set up along our left side all the way to the shore (to help prevent the dogs from running the bank on the way out), so if you didn't put your dog on your right side instead of your left they couldn't see the bird go down. Marks were only about 50 yards long.
Time for breakfast, and then out for today's test!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hooo! Congratulations and may you have another ribbon tonight!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Way to go Team Tito. Good Luck wishes for today.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck Barb and Tito!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Good luck today!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Good luck today, Barb!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

WAy to think on your feet--you've got that handle so use it to get your dog out of trouble!

I had a few friends running Backwater this weekend. Sounds like it was good that my own club's test kept me at home this weekend with that weather!


----------

